# The Villager Thread



## Villager Fan (Oct 19, 2012)

I figured there should be a thread dedicated to the villagers of Jump Out. So far, we don't know all of the villagers returning (although since Jump Out is a bigger game, one would assume all villagers from City Folk are returning). I'm am glad Cheri, Cobb, Doc and Velma from AC:GC are returning, as well as the previously Japanese-exclusive characters Silvia and Hulk. So essentially, this thread is basically a discussion about all aspects about the villagers, old and new. Below is a photo of all the new villagers revealed so far.

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5756/animalcrossingnewvillag.png

One concern I have is what are they going to do with Champ? Now that Porter is returning, and they both look identical, will Champ be in the game? Will they change his appearance?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

I could see champ still being in the game. Even if they are identical, it can all be chalked up to just a weird coincidence. Seems kind of weird just to take out a whole villager just because two look similar.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I sooooo want Quetzal to return with the other characters from the GameCube game! He was my favorite villager!

Out of the new one's I've seen so far, I like the new Tiger character (for simplicity sake, I'm going to call them by their body model and not the animal they most resemble. The Tiger looks like a snow leopard to me), the funky neon cow, the adorable blue wolf (not as nice as Freya, but eh she'll do), the light blue penguin girl, that anteater that kinda looks like Michael Jackson in his design, that pretty looking dog girl, the pink alligator, the red and yellow ostrich, and of course the brown deer and hamster!

You have no idea how much I squee'd when I found out we're finally getting more animal types when it comes to villagers! The villagers are the best part of the game for me. They're what drew me into reading about the game in Nintendo Power, and they continue to be my favorite part of the game. I can't wait to get the guide for this game and see all the animals I can have in my little village!


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 19, 2012)

I hope for bat villagers and some cool reptiles
but even if we don?t get those i am really really happy with the new and returning villagers so far!
And villager pictures are back, apparently we will get them per mail- this is SO fantastic ;D


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm so glad villager pictures will be coming in the mail now. You have no idea how many times I'd be walking through town after a spot of fishing and Apollo or another villager I adore waltzed up to me offering me pictures and I didn't have room for them! I always had to leave an empty space during fishing trips so I could actually have space for anything someone wanted to give me. This is going to be so much more convenient for me!


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Oct 19, 2012)

I think my favorite new villager is the takoyaki octopus. It's about time we get more octopus villagers! Two was not enough! Although, I always found it odd that they were even in the game in the first place. Since when can octopi survive out of water? *shrugs*


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 19, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I think my favorite new villager is the takoyaki octopus. It's about time we get more octopus villagers! Two was not enough! Although, I always found it odd that they were even in the game in the first place. Since when can octopi survive out of water? *shrugs*



I also found it wierd since we can catch octupi while fishing. I find that a bit awkward...

Anyways~ My favorite new villager has to be Doremi or the blue and brown bear(?) I saw. But all like all the deer, and pretty much all the new characters... Unless they make even MORE monkey/gorilla villagers. I hate monkeys and gorillas... But that's beside the point. I like the hamster too, he's so chubby looking!


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 19, 2012)

LOVING Doremi!!! The white tiger is really pretty too :O And the fact that old villagers are coming back!! :'D I missed Cheri!!! And all the new animals too! I agree on villagers being a big part of my AC experience as well! I love chatting with them every day to see the funny things they talk about XD


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope Quetzal and Buzz return from ACGC. 

I also want that new brown duck (With the black eyes and pink cheeks)  Eeeee!!!

Oh, and he new male kangaroo!


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 20, 2012)

It would be hilarious if Champ does make it into the game, and he says something like "did you see that monkey in the train station? He looks exactly like me! Separated at birth do you think?" or something along those lines. Other villagers could chime in and say "I almost mistook the monkey at the train station for Champ. Champ never said he had a brother." I could SO see them saying stuff like that lol.


----------



## Maya (Oct 20, 2012)

My favourite in WW and LGTTC was Stitches... I always hope to see him when a new trailer is released, but I haven't spotted him yet 

Has anybody seen him?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad that all my favorites have been in pretty much every game, so the odds of them not are very low. (my favorites are Marina, Tangy, Ruby, Static, and Filbert.) But what I want are the animals with new personalities. As much as I would like Takoyaki, I would still prefer to get one of each personality group because it's something we haven't had for so long.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm really hoping that I start out with one of the new personality types in my village. It'll be refreshing to see a behavior type I'm not used to after all these years!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 20, 2012)

The new duck is so cute, definitely my favourite of the new villagers so far.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 20, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> I hope for bat villagers and some cool reptiles



I wonder, if there was any other new villager species they probably would have been shown off by now though.  

Am I the only one who would like insect villagers? I mean we already have some aquatic villagers that can also be caught (like frogs) so maybe some Beetle villagers? Or praying mantis? (Or maybe Butterfly Villagers)

Bats would be nice too.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm really not fond of most bugs so I'd be afraid insect villagers would creep me out too much. xD Though a praying mantis character would look pretty cool.

I really like bats so they'd be nice too!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm really not fond of most bugs so I'd be afraid insect villagers would creep me out too much. xD Though a praying mantis character would look pretty cool.
> 
> I really like bats so they'd be nice too!



I'm quite the opposite XD bug villagers wouldn't faze me at all, while I'm terrified of bats (though we already have sloths, which is my other animal phobia, so it could turn out okay.) Honestly though, I'd rather have a bat be a special character. Maybe you would have to lead him around town for furniture. (I know it's not going to be in this game, just my mind wandering)

Dang. Now I've gone and rambled.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there are bugs they could use that wouldn't be freaky. Besides you could make a spider endearing (or at least tolerable) with enough effort and care.

I figure a Mantis, a Butterfly or some kind of Beetle would probably be the easiest to incorporate into the ac world.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 20, 2012)

Just as long as they didn't go out of their way  to make the extra limbs creepy I'd be fine. It's the legs that get me!

I would be surprised if bug villagers didn't include butterflies. That's pretty much something I'd expect to see. xD


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Just as long as they didn't go out of their way  to make the extra limbs creepy I'd be fine. It's the legs that get me!
> 
> I would be surprised if bug villagers didn't include butterflies. That's pretty much something I'd expect to see. xD



Yeah, I could see butterflies and lady bugs as possible villagers. Praying mantises wouldn't be too out of the ordinary either.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 20, 2012)

I just looked up the animal crossing wikia and I was surprised to see Seals haven't been included in the animal crossing world yet.

We have a special npc Walrus....so having Seals as villagers would be great.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 20, 2012)

I love that little brown duck on the top row. In the video he just goes up and stands looking at the character while they're having a conversation, it just looked so adorable <3


----------



## deadendking (Oct 21, 2012)

I am simply loving the new villagers they have added! Especially the brown duck, the takoyaki octopus, and the anteater!

On the topic of new species for villagers, I think we need more aquatic animal type villagers; like sharks or seals. Insects would be good too, but they gotta look nonthreatening for the people who absolutely cannot stand bugs.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes! I am so glad that Walker had returned! He is my favourite villager of all time.
This may sound crazy, but I will keep resetting the game (at the start) until I find Walker in my town. Not going to be easy though.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like we are getting another new Wolf villager. Upon further inspection of the image attached, you can see where I circled it. It looks like a brown wolf with dark brown tips in certain areas. This image was briefly seen in the 47 minute video. I'm surprised no one else noticed it yet. It also confirms the return of Maelle and Monique. You see they new gray bear with yellow (hair?) markings on top of his (or her?) head.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate to double post, but sumwheat over at AC Community has said that the Japanese eShop has a couple of exclusive pics/vids up, and he's been screenshoting the images. One of them contains 2 new villagers. Another new rabbit, and a new cat. 

HERE


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh goodness! New cat! New cat! Oh happy day! 

Its colors are soooo pretty! And that bunny is just adorable!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2012)

Eager to see more dog villagers, maybe? Glad Walker's back, but it definitely needs more Butch, though.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 24, 2012)

If all of the City Folk villagers are returning, then this game has already surpassed the amount of villagers that are in the GameCube Animal Crossing. I'm counting all of the new villagers, the Animal Forest e+ villagers, and AC:GC villagers returning so far. We only know 2 Deer and 1 Hamster, and I can only imagine that each one has at least 6, so the rough count is 267 villagers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 24, 2012)

I just want Quetzal to come back. I miss him so much. D: He looked so cool.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 24, 2012)

I tried to imagine how a bat-villager could look like and then i just googled and hoped, anyone had made one

this is the result: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9bvd71r0c1qemxylo1_500.png
also interesting (bat and platypus) http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/sugaredcardboard/2011-07-02-acww.png

and a better fox than Redd is http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbc193Fk3f1qm58zjo1_400.png

Does anyone know other pics like these (new villager species) or is even talented and has drawn some?


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 25, 2012)

So in the Ninetendo Direct trailer for America, we saw Harry, Tabby, Jitters, Peewee, Miranda, Roald, and the triumphant return of Bertha! We are finally getting a female hippo after they've been absent since Wild World. Until then, we had to deal with the crankiness of Rocco and Harry. >.>


----------



## sarahkatiex (Oct 25, 2012)

i want maple from AC:CF to return she was my favourite character and i realy love the hamster hes so CUTE


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the picture of the bat villager, that would totally work. I'd love to see somebody draw a mantis villager.



sarahkatiex said:


> i want maple from AC:CF to return she was my favourite character and i realy love the hamster hes so CUTE



Maple moved out of my Wild World town today after being in it for so long. Really sad.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 25, 2012)

I think those bat villagers looked really cute.

Though when it comes to the fox, I prefer how Redd looks. For... obvious reasons.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 28, 2012)

12 Villagers per town has been indirectly confirmed. One page 41 of the Preview Booklet, you can see a blue section with 12 spaces. This is where you write down what villagers are in your town.


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> 12 Villagers per town has been indirectly confirmed. One page 41 of the Preview Booklet, you can see a blue section with 12 spaces. This is where you write down what villagers are in your town.



Oh neat, I was hoping for 12 since I didn't think 15 would be likely.

Now to find that preview booklet...


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 28, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> 12 Villagers per town has been indirectly confirmed. One page 41 of the Preview Booklet, you can see a blue section with 12 spaces. This is where you write down what villagers are in your town.



awesome ^.^
im happy with 12 ^.^


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

Twelve villagers sounds like an alright number to me.  Happy to hear we get a good number!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 28, 2012)

Twelve is a good number. I'm kind of glad it wasn't 15 because that would have been a little hectic.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

I really like having 15 villagers. Gives me a diverse group to talk to. The smaller numbers make me bored faster.


----------



## Takuro Yoshida (Oct 28, 2012)

Theres only really one that matter for me (Brewster) but it?s always great to see some new faces things can get a little boring after a while if they dont get some new ones, i also hope they done something with the villagers personalitys.


----------



## Klainette (Oct 28, 2012)

is it bad that i think like 80% of the new villagers look ugly as heck

On the other hand, the duck in the top-left corner and bird and the deer on the bottom are adorable. As long as Wolfgang and Melba are in my town, though, I'm pretty much fine with anything


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I really like having 15 villagers. Gives me a diverse group to talk to. The smaller numbers make me bored faster.



I just started up a new game of the gamecube version and it made me remember how much I love having a max of 15 villagers.

Right now I only have 6, but it's really neat to think that another 9 villagers will be arriving over time. With wild world I always felt like the moving in period passed way too fast.

It's also nice to have some breathing time before you have to start worrying about villagers moving out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah. Though if you're unlucky like me an get a bunch of villagers you're either 'meh' towards or just dislike, waiting for all of them to move out is soooo antagonizing. xD

Bubbles leave. Bubbles. Please. Bubbles. Dx


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 28, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah. Though if you're unlucky like me an get a bunch of villagers you're either 'meh' towards or just dislike, waiting for all of them to move out is soooo antagonizing. xD
> 
> Bubbles leave. Bubbles. Please. Bubbles. Dx



That's probably why I didn't really like having a tone of villagers. Because I'd only talk to about two of them, the rest of them were just another chain in a fetch quest. I'm hoping I get good villagers this time though.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3573604.png

New Sheep and Hamster villager. Finally we get the "black sheep" of the family.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 31, 2012)

Eww Moose is in that picture. The hamster is cool. Wish I could see his face more. And I'm not a big sheep fan :/ but she looks cooler then the other sheeps. And Lucky <3


----------



## amped4jr88 (Nov 1, 2012)

the hamster!!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bulbasaur said:


> I also found it wierd since we can catch octupi while fishing. I find that a bit awkward...
> 
> Anyways~ My favorite new villager has to be Doremi or the blue and brown bear(?) I saw. But all like all the deer, and pretty much all the new characters... Unless they make even MORE monkey/gorilla villagers. I hate monkeys and gorillas... But that's beside the point. I like the hamster too, he's so chubby looking!



haha i dont mind the monkeys but i kinda hate the gorillas too


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay more hamsters! They're so cute! I can't wait to have one in my town! I like the colors on this one.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 6, 2012)

After fearing we may never see a male goat again, in the latest tweet, Gruff has been confirmed!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2012)

Seeing villagers like Gruff come back gets my hopes up that they will bring a lot of the villagers that were only seen in the original Animal Crossing back.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3592672.png

I didn't create this, but there is an updated collage with some new villagers towards the bottom including a new Alligator, Elephant, Bird, and Monkey.

Also, not seen in that picture is a new deer: http://up3.viploader.net/game/src/vlgame058608.jpg


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

I am loving that pink deer, the female deer look much better than the males.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2012)

That deer is so cute.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

That "new" bird looks like Anchovy, except for a few different features...


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 6, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am loving that pink deer, the female deer look much better than the males.



I haven't seen a male deer yet, is there a pic??


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> I haven't seen a male deer yet, is there a pic??


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 6, 2012)

Isn't that still a female deer named "Nadia?"


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 6, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


>



Oh thanks, i thought he was female and in the tweet they would have shown 'her' with that new female personality "older sister", so then it was actually that dog^^


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 6, 2012)

I still think Doremi is the cutest of the three.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 6, 2012)

http://oi46.tinypic.com/20qaxqb.jpg

Here is an updated collage with new villagers including the new pig and squirrel. Sorry, couldn't get a front shot of the new squirrel....yet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2012)

I love that pig <3


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 7, 2012)

i loved Sven from GC when i played it.

still stupid how there are two goats in WW and CF in which both of them are female with "normal" personality and similar to each other. (no offence)

PLEASE RETURN SVEN!


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 7, 2012)

My favorites of the new neighbors are:
The white deer
The brown tabby cat (the one that is only seen from behind in that pic)
The white ostrich with a red mask
The stripy pig
The pineapple sheep
The brown ducky
The Dalmatian-marked tiger

EDIT:
As long as Moe is still in the game, I'll be happy. He's my top favorite neighbor. :3


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 7, 2012)

I still can't get over the pineapple sheep.  Would love to follow that around.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 7, 2012)

My favorite villager has always been Bob the purple Cat with the house in full kiddie set c: 
I think I'm going to like Lazy the new sloth though, he looks so awesome.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 7, 2012)

http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/4d/06/1720ee2f11f1f5fd0788977e599c9281.jpg

Is that Ozzie i am seeing there??


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 7, 2012)

What's this about a pineapple sheep? Any pictures?

Oh and Ozzie is back! Great another gamecube returning villager means Boris is becoming more likely. If Boris ends up as one of the few gamecube villagers who don't come back I won't be happy at all. 

Back before Wild World and Curt, if I ever wanted to be ridiculed and made to feel worthless and inadequate by a cranky villager, Boris was the place to go. Nobody else would do.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 7, 2012)

T-Bone is also returning, and male deer are confirmed to have antlers, so that purple deer is in fact female. New male deer below:


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 7, 2012)

I think that maybe the males will have different antler types. They looks more like Gazelle horns (in fact, he looks like a Gazelle!) than they do deer horns. Kind of like how the mammoth villager has tusks to make himself look different than the normal elephant villagers.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 7, 2012)

He reminds me of the prince's pet deer from Princess Mononoke. I totally want that gazelle, or deer, or whatever it is.

Edit: So they censor A s h i t a k a, if you are interested in knowing.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 7, 2012)

I think I like the male deers more then the female. Those horn/antler things are cool.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

So, I was watching a live stream and I noticed how the guy had 9 villagers in his town for a few days. Then he time travels and he has 8. I guess 9 is the max. Kinda sad about this :/


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems unlikely. i noticed in the stream villager 6, 7, and 8 came right away, while there was a lengthy break for villager 9. There still could be 12 villagers, but the remaining ones are spaced out.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure if this has already been posted somewhere but I discovered a cool new golden/black wolf. I want him!


It's the best picture I could get so forgive me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh wow I really like his colors! I wish we could see his face.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got a better pic!


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Awwwww he looks sleepy~ Is that his normal face, mid-blink, or an emotion?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

some other new villagers

http://iup.2ch-library.com/i/i0780806-1352345749.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Lweiz.jpg


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh that white hamster.

Ahhhh oh man I want to hug the life out of her!! She's so pretty~


----------



## History (Nov 8, 2012)

I just really want Teddy in my village. He was one of my first in WW and i could never let him go. I also want one of the deer and hamster villagers.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

That alligator is BA.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Awwwww he looks sleepy~ Is that his normal face, mid-blink, or an emotion?



I think thats his normal face. The player wasnt talking to him so it couldnt be an emotion.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome! I think the animals with droopy looking eyes are so cute. ^.^


----------



## Qikz (Nov 8, 2012)

In my town currently (second day) I have...

メープル (Maple)
ハナコ (Hanako (new))
ジーニョ (Jitters)
フルメタル (Camofrog)
コユキ (Koyuki (new))

I have this クマロス (Kumarosu) moving in tommorow but he's new, so not sure what his English name'll be.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

Qikz said:


> In my town currently (second day) I have...
> 
> メープル (Maple)
> ハナコ (Hanako (new))
> ...



You should take screenshots of the new villagers and post them here.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> T-Bone is also returning, and male deer are confirmed to have antlers, so that purple deer is in fact female. New male deer below:
> 
> View attachment 1880



What if it's an antelope rather than a deer? (that's me being picky lol)


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/6/o/l/6ol1/20121108170910077.jpg

Another male deer (or antelope )


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahhh~ He looks so cool!

We need more blue animals. MORE.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Ahhh~ He looks so cool!
> 
> We need more blue animals. MORE.



Are you a fan of Bluebear too?


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh of course. I pretty much love all the blue animals. Blue's one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Ahhh~ He looks so cool!
> 
> We need more blue animals. MORE.



http://twinkle-v.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_a50/twinkle-v/mori3-121108c-069a1.jpg


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

*Happy squeal* 

Yessss!!! And I see that one has deer-like horns instead of gazelle-like ones!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

He's my favorite.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

I really commend them on some of the new villagers - very creative.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

http://blog-imgs-55.fc2.com/h/i/d/hidamarivillage/tobimori_3.jpg

Another new hamster (and new bull?)

I just cant stop searching for new pics  I need this game


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Aww. All the hamsters are so cute! I really hope I'll get one in my town eventually. They look so huggable!


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 8, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> I really commend them on some of the new villagers - very creative.



I really like how they have added tons of new villagers to this game. It really does feel like a fresh start with so many new faces.

Is it just me or does that new brown hamster look like Tom Nook?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> I really like how they have added tons of new villagers to this game. It really does feel like a fresh start with so many new faces.



Yeah plus so many old faces  it seems they have included all the gamecube-exclusive villagers too (not sure about the e+ exclusive ones)


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 8, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> Yeah plus so many old faces  it seems they have included all the gamecube-exclusive villagers too (not sure about the e+ exclusive ones)



Well I saw Silvia (female kangaroo) in a live stream of the game earlier and she was only Animal Forest e+

I'm not convinced yet though. I want to see Boris and Aziz more than anything right now. (You're lucky Ozzie popped up so early) Still if Silvia is in the game and she has only been in the e+ game that at least shows the door is open to any villager.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

If anybody sees Quetzal in someone's village please let me know. He's the only GameCube exclusive character I really REALLY want to see. He was my favorite as a child. xD Then he moved to my brother's village and the memory card corrupted. I was so upset.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

http://yaplog.jp/mitoblog/image/132/573 new tiger is think?

http://www.tobimori.com/img/blog_20121108_01.gif is that a new frog? i cant really identify if it is a frog or something else 

EDIT

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md6ugaoxfm1qezksdo1_400.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md50dpqOvG1qezksdo1_400.jpg
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md50dpqOvG1qezksdo6_400.jpg


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

Pink tiger. Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh she is so pretty. Ahhhh oh man I need her in my town right now.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 8, 2012)

Look at this, just LOOK at this:

http://i.imgur.com/CPUy3.jpg

Also, does that green alligator that Ozzie just posted have winged ear things (not sure of the proper name) or is it a plant behind it?


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

*Clown Phobia activate!*

AHHHHHH! ....AHHHHH!!!!!

That's adorable. But Dx Clowns oh god.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

...Pink tiger? Clown-inspired?

hmm not for me :c


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> Look at this, just LOOK at this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CPUy3.jpg
> 
> Also, does that green alligator that Ozzie just posted have winged ear things (not sure of the proper name) or is it a plant behind it?



http://iup.2ch-library.com/i/i0780806-1352345749.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md6ugaoxfm1qezksdo1_400.jpg

it has something on his backpart of the head^^ not sure what it is though


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

It sort of reminds me of a frilled lizard! xD


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 8, 2012)

A Flamingo! 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md69745Tg71r49j31o1_400.jpg

It might be a bird but it's beak looks different. Also I don't think birds have those kind of tail feathers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

It's likely an ostrich body model with added bits to make it look like a flamingo. xD I love it. That face looks so silly.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 8, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> A Flamingo!
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md69745Tg71r49j31o1_400.jpg
> 
> It might be a bird but it's beak looks different. Also I don't think birds have those kind of tail feathers.



It is a flamingo  maybe ostrich but it HAS a different beak so for me it is a real flamingo

also i think deer and antelope are different species too, hope we get a female antelope as evidence^^


----------



## aniadrift (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen Leopold (Lion with glasses and green hair) from the gamecube version? I know some villagers that haven't been in another game since the gamecube one are back this time. Leopold was my favorite so I really hope he's back.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

The new octopus villager looks so cool :'D I like the brown duck on the top row too, looks cute. I saw Bob the cat in one of the Animal Crossing: New Leaf trailers so I'm excited to see him coming back ^-^ He's my fave <3 Also, deer villagers! c; They look awesome


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> Look at this, just LOOK at this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CPUy3.jpg
> 
> Also, does that green alligator that Ozzie just posted have winged ear things (not sure of the proper name) or is it a plant behind it?



That clown sheep is so interesting. lol


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> http://iup.2ch-library.com/i/i0780806-1352345749.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md6ugaoxfm1qezksdo1_400.jpg
> 
> it has something on his backpart of the head^^ not sure what it is though



Is he a dragon? That would be epic.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 8, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> That clown sheep is so interesting. lol



I love that clown sheep omg he/she is so cute! I want him so bad!


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 8, 2012)

Dragon: Fricken sweet
Flamingo: Even sweeter
Clown: Kind of creepy, but cute in a way.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I love that clown sheep omg he/she is so cute! I want him so bad!



I love him/her too. I'm fond of interesting villagers as long as they look cute or cool.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

That 'dragon' kind of just looks like a different alligator design to me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 8, 2012)

Those 'new species' are just basically little add-ons to existing species. There is only so much you can do with changing colors of species before it gets boring.
They will most likely be categorized within an existing species, is there even a guide-book out? It would show all the residents.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't seen an official guide yet, but I'm sure they'll probably release one. They did for the other AC games.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 8, 2012)

LOOK AT THIS NEW WOLF :O


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 9, 2012)

If a villager looks like a different species I'll consider it as a different species.

I just feel that looking into what it's model is based on is really neither here nor there. Take it at face value.

For example it just seems silly to me to look at a Mammoth and then call it an elephant just because it uses the elephant model. It's still a mammoth. If they wanted you to consider it as an elephant they wouldn't have made it look like a mammoth.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 9, 2012)

You do realize that elephants have tusks as well don't you?


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 9, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You do realize that elephants have tusks as well don't you?



Not the elephant villagers in Animal Crossing, they've all been tuskless until now.

Why start giving new ones tusks now? Not just that but isn't the mammoth the only new elephant we've seen with tusks?

I still think it's illogical and vague to just call it an elephant. At a stretch you could put it as a sub-species of Elephant but it's still a Mammoth.

I probably used a bad example, a better example would be the Ostrich and Flamingo.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll of course acknowledge the animals that are supposed to be different animals as such. However, I will also acknowledge that they're using the model of a certain species.

The mammoth is a mammoth using the elephant body model. The flamingo is a flamingo, using the body model of the ostriches. I've also seen a peacock using the ostrich body model. I've seen male deer with two different horn models: antlers and horns for gazelle-like animals. Heck Anabelle isn't actually an anteater. Her tail isn't using the 'feathery' model, so she's basically just an armadillo using the anteater body model.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe it's sub species using the animal models. Savannah is a zebra but she has the horse body model. That alligator that everyone calls dragon, is suppose to resemble a frilled lizard, as stated by Officer Berri, but since there is no lizard species, they used an alligator. I personally think it's awesome. And I never noticed that about Anabelle XD


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2012)

why don't they use the frillard-model if they want frilled lizard villagers.. that alligator-frilled lizard villager doesn't resemble a frilled lizard for me...
(the same goes with pave and peacock-villagers but the ostrichmodel peacock does look like a peacock..)


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 9, 2012)

They probably want the NPC characters to have special models only they will use? I dunno.. I'd say Blanca and Rover break this rule, but Rover's model doesn't have the same clothing and Blanca... well Blanca's just special. >>;


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3600665.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3600489.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BQqcG.jpg
a few new villagers i think


----------



## Fennec (Nov 9, 2012)

Can I just say I am so impressed by the variety of new villagers that have been added in the is game? Nintendo really outdid themselves this time. Seriously, there are so many cool villagers. Please let me get a deer!


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 9, 2012)

Fennec said:


> Can I just say I am so impressed by the variety of new villagers that have been added in the is game? Nintendo really outdid themselves this time. Seriously, there are so many cool villagers. Please let me get a deer!



Yeah <3
I'll probably reset until I have one of the new deer or hamster villagers : p


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 9, 2012)

http://blog-imgs-49.fc2.com/m/a/r/mareep/HNI_0034_JPG.jpg

Charmy is back.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 9, 2012)

Woah green bear. Awesome. ♥

And that new bird's face looks like a luchador mask to me. xD


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 9, 2012)

Ankha and Octavian are back too, you can see their pictures on google images.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3603987.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3604106.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3604183.jpg

A few new villagers i think, i like that goat


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 10, 2012)

I really like that chicken and that goat. Especially the goat. So adorable~


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the chicken, but that gorilla is just eh.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

That gorilla is the newest hero to the superhero villagers! (Kid Cat, Agent S, Big Top) She's got too much pink on her though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 10, 2012)

And since her head isn't round like the others are, it kind of makes her head look weird with the 'helmet' like that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh I thought she was supposed to be a racecar driver xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

She could be a racecar hero lol. I agree about her helmet. It looks weird. She definetly is my least favorite superhero. She's pretty cool though.


----------



## Fennec (Nov 10, 2012)

New sheep from pelshko on tumblr.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 10, 2012)

Fennec said:


> New sheep from pelshko on tumblr.



It's kinda hard to believe there is still new villagers popping up. Honestly I would thought after about 48 hours had passed we would know the full list of villagers.

Also I've been looking into Japanese lately and after a pretty awkward trawl through Japanese characters I think that the romanized version of that orange sheeps name is "Uesodi" (oo-ay-so-d) I'm probably way off though so don't take my word for it. 

I love the look of that sheep, anything Orange gets a big thumbs up from me though.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 10, 2012)

I've never seen this bird before.
It's either new, or a returning villager from ACGC or something.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 10, 2012)

Just when you thought the clown sheep could not be topped:

http://oi48.tinypic.com/2ch3iqh.jpg

edit: Also...

http://oi48.tinypic.com/aymsfa.jpg
http://oi46.tinypic.com/2q1iil4.jpg
http://oi45.tinypic.com/155gbv8.jpg


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 10, 2012)

UNICORN.

OH MY GRACES. A UNICORN. AHHH~

Also. Dat sunglasses. Oh man. xD


----------



## W-indfall (Nov 10, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> Just when you thought the clown sheep could not be topped:
> 
> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2ch3iqh.jpg
> 
> ...



omg at the first one
meh at second
UNICORN
Feat. Nicki Minaj as the deer


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 10, 2012)

Woah, these new villagers look awesome.
I really want that koala in my town now hahah


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 10, 2012)

I think that Koala's romanized name is "Rocky". It's pretty fitting.

My only problem with having him in my town is that I would get angry if he changed his clothes. It just wouldn't work anymore.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 10, 2012)

Rocky, huh? I like it!

I heard from a recent developer interview that there's about 100 new villagers, and only 20 or so returning ones.
That's interesting if it's true. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 10, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> Rocky, huh? I like it!
> 
> I heard from a recent developer interview that there's about 100 new villagers, and only 20 or so returning ones.
> That's interesting if it's true. Looking forward to seeing more.



I'm very suspicious of this developer interview. I've heard it thrown around a few times but nobody posts a link. Not just that but I've heard various versions of it too....like that there would only be around 20 new villagers and 100 returning villagers (overall not just gamecube) which is obviously wrong but still it's suspicious.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

Omg unicorn brb dying


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

That koala is BA. Finally, a hamster I dont like. Unicorn <3 The deer is okay, I guess.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> Rocky, huh? I like it!
> 
> I heard from a recent developer interview that there's about 100 new villagers, and only 20 or so returning ones.
> That's interesting if it's true. Looking forward to seeing more.



What is your source for this? If it's true, than that means there will be roughly 330 Villagers total in this game, since City Folk had 210, and with the way things are going, I think all of them in that game are returning. 

The returning villagers so far are: Doc, Cobb, Cheri, Velma, Gruff, Bangle, Ryouta, Biff, Bubbles, Bertha, Anicotti, Carlos, Rachel, Charmy, Silvia, Hulk, Ava, Annalise, Ozzie, Sally (GC), and Ricky. That's 21. We have about 321 Villagers thus far when you count CF and New Villagers (I have an elaborate list set up on Excel). I think 330 is a good number. I'm hoping for more Goats and Rhinos though. We'll see.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 10, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> I'm very suspicious of this developer interview. I've heard it thrown around a few times but nobody posts a link. Not just that but I've heard various versions of it too....like that there would only be around 20 new villagers and 100 returning villagers (overall not just gamecube) which is obviously wrong but still it's suspicious.



I found the link:
http://kotaku.com/5958753/these-developers-had-fun-making-animal-crossing-so-you-could-have-fun-playing-ithttp://


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

That's stupid, I want old ones back. This is horrible.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree. I just hope Tangy is back, she's my favourite villager.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

But that does explain why it seems the new villagers have been spammed into the game >.>


----------



## Klainette (Nov 10, 2012)

nuuuuu, I like the old villagers >.< although wolfgang is back so I'm okay for the most part.

((except for Melba.... and Pekoe... and Clyde.... and Walker... and Bud... and Freckles.... ahhhhhh I need them back too))


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 10, 2012)

Klainette said:


> nuuuuu, I like the old villagers >.< although wolfgang is back so I'm okay for the most part.
> 
> ((except for Melba.... and Pekoe... and Clyde.... and Walker... and Bud... and Freckles.... ahhhhhh I need them back too))



Melba, Walker and Bud will be in the game, i have seen screenshots with them 

EDIT: Clyde is back too: http://ett-asimov3.img.jugem.jp/20121111_352436.jpg

also better pic of one of the alligators
http://emradio.up.d.seesaa.net/emradio/image/HNI_0009.JPG?d=a1

New or already known ostrich? i like her 
http://blog-imgs-51-origin.fc2.com/a/r/a/araralabo/HNI_0089.jpg


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> What is your source for this? If it's true, than that means there will be roughly 330 Villagers total in this game, since City Folk had 210, and with the way things are going, I think all of them in that game are returning.
> 
> The returning villagers so far are: Doc, Cobb, Cheri, Velma, Gruff, Bangle, Ryouta, Biff, Bubbles, Bertha, Anicotti, Carlos, Rachel, Charmy, Silvia, Hulk, Ava, Annalise, Ozzie, Sally (GC), and Ricky. That's 21. We have about 321 Villagers thus far when you count CF and New Villagers (I have an elaborate list set up on Excel). I think 330 is a good number. I'm hoping for more Goats and Rhinos though. We'll see.



Where's your proof for Ricky? Because I love him and I wanna see!


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Where's your proof for Ricky? Because I love him and I wanna see!



I'll try and find a video. I've seen him at least two or three times on Japanese YT videos. I'm out and about though, and posting this via cell phone so I can't easily hunt down a video. I'm working on a collage with new and returning villagers. Don't know when it'll be done lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> I'll try and find a video. I've seen him at least two or three times on Japanese YT videos. I'm out and about though, and posting this via cell phone so I can't easily hunt down a video. I'm working on a collage with new and returning villagers. Don't know when it'll be done lol.



Okay! Thanks!


----------



## aniadrift (Nov 10, 2012)

Can there really only be 120 villagers in the game, and only 20 old villagers? It seems like we've already confirmed more old villagers than that, just from what I've seen in screenshots...


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

aniadrift said:


> Can there really only be 120 villagers in the game, and only 20 old villagers? It seems like we've already confirmed more old villagers than that, just from what I've seen in screenshots...



exactly, this is my logic, too.

But I mean, the villages I have seen definitely have been spammed with new villagers, and only one or two old ones. It just doesn't make sense


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 10, 2012)

ERMAHGERSH UNICORN (lolz XD)

Aw I hope it's not true...if it is, Moe had better be coming back...OR ELSE Nintendo will get a nasty email telling them to give him to me via SpotPass OR ELSE I'll...um... I'll uh, grblghblrbgh! XD but I really do want Moe again...


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 10, 2012)

>.< I'm really tired. I can tell because my last post was entirely pointless. XD

The koala with sunglasses is epic.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 10, 2012)

Dont know if this has been posted yet but I found a cow with a helmet of some sorts. Also I have no idea where they are in this picture.


Also there's a lot of dirty pictures of shizue on Tumblr. It's really gross.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

the hell that's like a circle house?

or is that camp or igloo?


----------



## W-indfall (Nov 10, 2012)

Jake. said:


> the hell that's like a circle house?
> 
> or is that camp or igloo?



igloo
they looks just like the ones from the game-cube version (on the inside at least, we haven't seen the outside yet)


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

I've never seen the igloos. Can't wait to see a picture of one!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> I found the link:
> http://kotaku.com/5958753/these-developers-had-fun-making-animal-crossing-so-you-could-have-fun-playing-ithttp://



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Butch you better be in this game :'(


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 11, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Dont know if this has been posted yet but I found a cow with a helmet of some sorts. Also I have no idea where they are in this picture.
> View attachment 1939



He kinda looks like a viking.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 11, 2012)

I think what they meant in the interview was that there were 100 new villagers, and 20 additional ones from past series, ie the GameCube version, and N64 Japanese version and the e+ stuff. From my calculations, if all CF Villagers are returning, which is likely, than there are so far 325 Villagers. We are narrowing in on knowing all the Villagers.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2012)

lets hope that's what they meant, but like i said, the new towns being spammed with the newbies is not a good sign


----------



## Winona (Nov 11, 2012)

I so want the rainbow sheep, one dear and a hamster! But of course, I won't be so lucky. I always get the ugliest and meanest villagers. :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 11, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Butch you better be in this game :'(



I've seen a couple pictures of Butch so your good


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 11, 2012)

New Deer I think:

http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/g/e/k/gekkounomori/20121111125539020.jpg

Top left


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 11, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> New Deer I think:
> 
> http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/g/e/k/gekkounomori/20121111125539020.jpg
> 
> Top left


He's cool! I'm liking the antelope villagers, almost more than the deer.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 11, 2012)

Hooray igloos! They made winter so much more interesting.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post.  internet being stupid today.


----------



## Winona (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't he the most beautiful thing on earth? 
His house is amazing as well. I so want him in my town. So, so, so urgently.

I would even dispense with the hamster, deer and octopus villagers if I only could have him!


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.1101.com/live_image/org/1352623610317413.jpg
A new lion i think?


----------



## Fennec (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Ozzie, I want him. He's precious.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 12, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> http://www.1101.com/live_image/org/1352623610317413.jpg
> A new lion i think?



The lion is cool, but did anyone notice the DOUBLE RAINBOW?  I love double rainbows in real life, and I'm excited to see them added in NL! 

I love the antelopes!


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 12, 2012)

New dog: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/NewDog2.jpg/381400656/83x112/NewDog2.jpg

He's funny. 

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/NewDog1.jpg/381400634/90x116/NewDog1.jpg
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/NewDeer3.jpg/381400858/NewDeer3.jpg
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/NewPenguin.jpg/381403268/91x107/NewPenguin.jpg


----------



## Maya (Nov 12, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> I heard from a recent developer interview that there's about 100 new villagers, and only 20 or so returning ones.



Yeah, this has been worrying me too... PLEASE PLEASE I want Stitches back ((( I never had him in my village on City Folk and that broke my heart  

Seriously... just 120 villagers would be lame. 

Let's hope an official guide is released soon in Japan to clarify this issue.


----------



## aniadrift (Nov 12, 2012)

If that's really true, then IMO the town size, only allowing like 9 villagers per town, and only having 120 villagers in the game, is all that's keeping this game from getting a perfect score. It's still like a 9.5/10 though.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Nov 12, 2012)

I think they must have meant that there were 20 or so villagers brought back from GC/E+ after a long leave of absence.  I wouldn't sweat it; I'm sure the Villagers that have been around for most of the series will be making a return.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3612834.jpg

Is that a new deer?? i want him  i like all the male deer/antelopes we know so far^^


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> New dog: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/NewDog2.jpg/381400656/83x112/NewDog2.jpg
> 
> He's funny.
> 
> ...



I like the deer, antelope whatever it is. And I like that penguins hair. The dogs are just eh.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

That monkey is on a cliff but is the player on the beach? Or can we have 3 level towns again?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> That monkey is on a cliff but is the player on the beach? Or can we have 3 level towns again?



I haven't even noticed that  i don't think that it is the beach though.. there is even grass on the lower level..


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 12, 2012)

Hm... three level towns. I would be happy to get a three level town.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe you can expand your town. The question would be how would you get to the upper level, unless they construct a ramp or bridge or staircase-type thing,


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3612834.jpg
> 
> Is that a new deer?? i want him  i like all the male deer/antelopes we know so far^^



someone please tell me what is going on i thought towns were only 1 story (2 if you include the beach) why is the monkey above ground level wtf!!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3612834.jpg
> 
> Is that a new deer?? i want him  i like all the male deer/antelopes we know so far^^



yay 3 level towns ^.^
they must be rare or unlocked or something since its the first on ive seen


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3612834.jpg
> 
> Is that a new deer?? i want him  i like all the male deer/antelopes we know so far^^



I thought you were calling the pink monkey girl a deer until I looked in the background... lol


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I've seen a couple pictures of Butch so your good



Y'wouldn't happen to have any pictures on ya, would you?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Y'wouldn't happen to have any pictures on ya, would you?






I got this from the official twitter page. There's a couple more floating around in the Information Thread i believe.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 1956
> 
> I got this from the official twitter page. There's a couple more floating around in the Information Thread i believe.



Ahh, that's a sigh of relief. Much obliged, friend.


----------



## HayHey (Nov 13, 2012)

Who is that new White Rhino that has some sort of dessert theme? I really like it. XD


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 13, 2012)

What white one? All I've seen is a pink one with a red horn and a purple one.


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 13, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> What white one? All I've seen is a pink one with a red horn and a purple one.



We saw a white rhino the first time we saw footage of a character coming out of the train at the start of the game. I forgot when though.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 13, 2012)

Well that's the pink and white rhino with a red horn, but it definitely doesn't have an egyptian theme. More floral really. I've seen a front-facing picture of it. I'll try and dig one up.


----------



## Anri (Nov 13, 2012)

i hope there will be more pigs.. i love them all


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 13, 2012)

Well according to Mint, she's about to have her 10th Villager move into her town, which means the max amount being 12 may be true after all, and their is a large gap of time between 9 and 10. There will probably be a large gap between 10 and 11 and 11 and 12.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 13, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> Well according to Mint, she's about to have her 10th Villager move into her town, which means the max amount being 12 may be true after all, and their is a large gap of time between 9 and 10. There will probably be a large gap between 10 and 11 and 11 and 12.



That's really nice to hear! 

Aside from a couple villagers I want to see return that was the one thing that was making the game look bad....possibly only having 9 villagers. Hopefully Mint might post a picture of her town map when the new villager moves in?


----------



## Klainette (Nov 13, 2012)

ASTRID! My absolute favorite villager is back, I'm more than happy now :') 

So it seems that all City folk villagers (or at least most) are coming back, plus the new ones.... that's a lot of villagers xD


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been keeping track of all the villagers. So far there are 329. The only one missing so far out of the City Folk ones is Champ.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 13, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> I've been keeping track of all the villagers. So far there are 329. The only one missing so far out of the City Folk ones is Champ.



Really? Every single other CF character has been spotted?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 13, 2012)

All of the deer/antelope villagers are so flipping cute!  They all have really cool color schemes!  And that camo alligator ahhh!
I'm personally really happy about all these new faces.  It is a "New Leaf" after all!  I think the insane amount of new villagers is to help keep everyone's towns different and interesting, maybe?  

[also hi im new u3u ]


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 13, 2012)

Some new animals I've spotted on tumblr:

1.  New sheep.

2. http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mddpa5g0FC1rqnq1io1_500.png New deer. Apparently, her name is Jessica.

3.  New hamster.

4.  Another new deer. Her name is Natalie.

5. http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdaxldlr3h1rw15ybo1_400.gif Another image of the red dog posted a while back. Her name is Hanna.

I apologize if any of these have been posted before!


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

I love Hanna she is so pretty oh my.

Natalie the deer is also pretty. And pink hamster.

Ahhhhhh all these animals are amazing. I need them all. *grabby hands*


----------



## Mint (Nov 13, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> 3. View attachment 1976 New hamster.



That's my town! xD (not my tumblr)
I believe the hamster's name translates to April.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2012)

cabbage crocodile?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> cabbage crocodile?



Isn't it cool?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2012)

i thought it was rather unique


----------



## saratoga (Nov 14, 2012)

My favorite villager is probably Mitzi...  she was in my first town ever, and I believe she was in that file for at least a year. I also like Ricky, Peanut, Punchy etc. The villagers I have in my town in New leaf are awesome too--I was lucky enough to start off with a Deer and a Hamster character (Chakku and Hamuji).


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 14, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what the flamingo's name is please?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

furara - fulala -> possible pun on "ohh la la"?


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha lovely, Thank you


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahh that name is cute. xD

Has anyone found good pictures of new cats? I know we've seen one from the back and another in a promo image... but are there any more? The cats are one of my favorite species.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm also really fond of how they're taking the existing species models and modifying them to make varied "sub" species, like the flamingo for example.  It makes all the new villagers even more unique, which is awesome!  I want collect them a la Pokemon or something.  *o*  Too bad the villager cap is...What?  12?  Boo!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

Here are some new villagers that I don't think have been posted yet.



And here's a better pic of the viking bull


Here's a link of a website that's been keep tracking of the villagers so far. I'm not too sure of the reliability of this site. I dont know where they got their info from. Im pretty sure everyone from city folk is returning though.
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

Dat eagle.

She. So. Purty~ We need more lady eagles. She's got green on her I love that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 14, 2012)

That mouse is made out of cheese. yum.


----------



## aniadrift (Nov 14, 2012)

Is there a count of all the villagers we've observed in the game through screenshots and videos so far? I'm thinking it has to be over 120 by this point, meaning that interview must've been mistranslated or something.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 14, 2012)

No, they meant there was 100 new villagers, and at least 20 or so returning from the series before Wild World, i.e. he Gamecube games and games in Japan. I've been keeping a list of confirmed Villagers based on photos and videos from Youtube, Google Images, Japanese blogs, and other Japanese soruces; so far all City Folk villagers are back except Champ and so far we are at 330 total. 331 if you count Champ, which no one can seem to find. I'm assuming he's out because of Porter. This is my list. () = new villager, <> = returning Japanese only villager, and I didn't bother to separate the ACGC Villagers returning because they all have English names already (Since both Sallys are back, it makes me wonder if AC Sally will be named "Hazel" or vice versa).



Spoiler



(Alligator)
(Alligator)
(Alligator)
(Anteater)
(Anteater)
(Bear)
(Bear)
(Bird)
(Bird)
(Bird)
(Bird)
(Bull)
(Bull)
(Cat)
(Cat)
(Chicken)
(Chicken)
(Cow)
(Cub)
(Cub)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Deer)
(Dog)
(Dog)
(Dog)
(Duck)
(Duck)
(Eagle)
(Eagle)
(Elephant)
(Elephant)
(Frog)
(Frog)
(Frog)
(Goat)
(Gorilla)
(Gorilla)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hamster)
(Hippo)
(Horse)
(Horse)
(Horse)
(Kangaroo)
(Kangaroo)
(Kangaroo)
(Koala)
(Koala)
(Koala)
(Lion)
(Lion)
(Monkey)
(Monkey)
(Monkey)
(Mouse)
(Mouse)
(Mouse)
(Octopus)
(Ostrich)
(Ostrich)
(Ostrich)
(Ostrich)
(Ostrich)
(Penguin)
(Penguin)
(Penguin)
(Pig)
(Pig)
(Pig)
(Pig)
(Rabbit)
(Rabbit)
(Rabbit)
(Rhino)
(Rhino)
(Sheep)
(Sheep)
(Sheep)
(Sheep)
(Squirrel)
(Squirrel)
(Squirrel)
(Tiger)
(Tiger)
(Wolf)
(Wolf)
<Carlos>
<Charmy>
<Hulk>
<Hyouta>
<Rachel>
<Silvia>
<Yasao>
Agent S
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Ankha
Antonio
Apollo
Astrid
Aurora
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bangle
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Bertha
Bettina
Biff
Big Top
Bill
Biskit
Blaire
Bluebear
Bob
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Bree
Broccolo
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Bunnie
Butch
Camofrog
Carmen
Caroline
Cesar
Cheri
Chester
Chevre
Chief
Chow
Chrissy
Clyde
Cob
Coco
Cookie
Cousteau
Cube
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Daisy
Deena
Del
Derwin
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Dotty
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Eunice
Fang
Felicity
Filbert
Francine
Freckles
Freya
Friga
Frobert
Gabi
Gala
Gaston
Genji
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Goldie
Goose
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Harry
Hazel
Hopper
Hugh
Iggly
Jambette
Jay
Jeremiah
Jitters
Joey
Kabuki
Kid Cat
Kiki
Kitt
Kitty
Knox
Kody
Liberg
Lily
Lobo
Lolly
Lucky
Lucy
Mac
Maelle
Mallary
Maple
Marcel
Margie
Marina
Mathilda
Melba
Merry
Midge
Mint
Miranda
Mitzi
Moe
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Nan
Nana
Nate
Nibbles
O'Hare
Octavian
Olivia
Opal
Ozzie
Pango
Pate
Patty
Peaches
Peanut
Pecan
Peewee
Peggy
Pekoe
Pierce
Pinky
Pippy
Pompom
Poncho
Poppy
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Punchy
Purrl
Queenie
Rasher
Rhonda
Ribbot
Ricky
Rizzo
Roald
Robin
Rocco
Rod
Rodeo
Rolf
Roscoe
Rosie
Rowan
Ruby
Sally
Samson
Savannah
Scoot
Simon
Snake
Spork
Static
Sterling
Stinky
Stitches
Sydney
Tabby
Tammi
Tangy
Tank
T-Bone
Teddy
Tiffany
Tipper
Tom
Truffles
Tutu
Twiggy
Velma
Vesta
Victoria
Violet
Vladimir
Walker
Wart Jr.
Wendy
Whitney
Willow
Winnie
Wolfgang
Yuka


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> No, they meant there was 100 new villagers, and at least 20 or so returning from the series before Wild World, i.e. he Gamecube games and games in Japan. I've been keeping a list of confirmed Villagers based on photos and videos from Youtube, Google Images, Japanese blogs, and other Japanese soruces; so far all City Folk villagers are back except Champ and so far we are at 330 total. 331 if you count Champ, which no one can seem to find. I'm assuming he's out because of Porter. This is my list. () = new villager, <> = returning Japanese only villager, and I didn't bother to separate the ACGC Villagers returning because they all have English names already (Since both Sallys are back, it makes me wonder if AC Sally will be named "Hazel" or vice versa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be sad if Champ got left out  he's my favorite monkey. Keep looking for him please.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 15, 2012)

I've searched far and wide for Champ, but I have come up empty. Have photos of the new black bird, new black pig, and new purple rhino been posted yet?

These are already in the 330 Villagers I found, but I think no one posted them here yet. 330 seems like a decent number to end with, and it's either the final number, or something close to it.


----------



## mnk907 (Nov 15, 2012)

Villager Fan, I noticed your list only had 7 hamsters and 4 ostriches. You're missing one of each, as there are 8 and 5 new ones, respectively. If you haven't seen them yet, they're all on the WikiSpaces list. The last ones for me to see were the black hamster and a white ostrich that I want to say is supposed to look like a crane.

Thanks for the pig, bird, and rhino, though. Hadn't seen those yet.


----------



## saratoga (Nov 15, 2012)

mnk907 said:


> Villager Fan, I noticed your list only had 7 hamsters and 4 ostriches. You're missing one of each, as there are 8 and 5 new ones, respectively. If you haven't seen them yet, they're all on the WikiSpaces list. The last ones for me to see were the black hamster and a white ostrich that I want to say is supposed to look like a crane.
> 
> Thanks for the pig, bird, and rhino, though. Hadn't seen those yet.



I have the black hamster in my town, his name is Hamuji. I can take a picture if people need it to keep track of animals.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah, good catch. I missed those. I added them. This brings the list to 332.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 15, 2012)

mnk907 said:


> Villager Fan, I noticed your list only had 7 hamsters and 4 ostriches. You're missing one of each, as there are 8 and 5 new ones, respectively. If you haven't seen them yet, they're all on the WikiSpaces list. The last ones for me to see were the black hamster and a white ostrich that I want to say is supposed to look like a crane.
> 
> Thanks for the pig, bird, and rhino, though. Hadn't seen those yet.



Can someone please link me to that wikispaces page? I can't find it and I want to see it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 15, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> No, they meant there was 100 new villagers, and at least 20 or so returning from the series before Wild World, i.e. he Gamecube games and games in Japan. I've been keeping a list of confirmed Villagers based on photos and videos from Youtube, Google Images, Japanese blogs, and other Japanese soruces; so far all City Folk villagers are back except Champ and so far we are at 330 total. 331 if you count Champ, which no one can seem to find. I'm assuming he's out because of Porter. This is my list. () = new villager, <> = returning Japanese only villager, and I didn't bother to separate the ACGC Villagers returning because they all have English names already (Since both Sallys are back, it makes me wonder if AC Sally will be named "Hazel" or vice versa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh ok. I was hoping they'd bring back some of the older animals ( Cobb is one of my favourites! ). The new ones are great too! I'm pretty happy with the amount of villagers that are in now


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 15, 2012)

O_O There is a hamster wearing the same shirt as Egbert! GRRRRRRRR.
If that hamster moves in to my town, she better just jump off a cliff.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 15, 2012)

I love that new black pig  its so cool that even now there were villagers i haven't seen.. i hope there are some more
but sadly there won't be bat-villagers.. :/


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 16, 2012)

Think I found a new deer:

http://ameblo.jp/momo7277/image-11404510115-12286082485.html

The one in the right in the green.


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 17, 2012)

I've seen that one before and its already included in my list. I believe there is a collage floating around that only shows the backside of the deer, but its not technically new, but I think its the coolest of the male deers


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 20, 2012)

I think there is a new pink bear in Yuuki's town:
http://yuukireminisces.tumblr.com/
This may have been posted already, I don't know.
It's adorable!


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 20, 2012)

Aryn Swifteye said:


> I think there is a new pink bear in Yuuki's town:
> http://yuukireminisces.tumblr.com/
> This may have been posted already, I don't know.
> It's adorable!


That's Cheri, she was from GC.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 20, 2012)

I love how theres deer in this game! I hope I have 1 or 2 in my town when I get it.


----------



## Dizzard (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish there were more Octopi villagers in the game, I honestly don't care about them being rare. All I can see is a species who's potential isn't being tapped into, not how rare they are. That's what collections (fish, bugs, fossils) are for after all.

It kinda makes them seem more like trophies than actual villagers.

Anyone feel the same?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 20, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> I wish there were more Octopi villagers in the game, I honestly don't care about them being rare. All I can see is a species who's potential isn't being tapped into, not how rare they are. That's what collections (fish, bugs, fossils) are for after all.
> 
> It kinda makes them seem more like trophies than actual villagers.
> 
> Anyone feel the same?



I agree. The octopus villagers are cool. To be honest, I'm not a big fan of the new octopus they revealed. Hope there is more that haven't been discovered yet.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 20, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That's Cheri, she was from GC.


Thanks!  I've never played the GC one, so I wasn't sure.

I agree with Dizzard and Lovemcqueen. There aren't enough octopus villagers!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 20, 2012)

Speaking of octopus's, I found a picture on Tumblr..



I knew the villagers could interact with objects now and go fishing but for some reason I wasn't expecting them to be able to water flowers. So I think this is really cool even though it's not that special lol.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 20, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Speaking of octopus's, I found a picture on Tumblr..
> View attachment 2062
> 
> I knew the villagers could interact with objects now and go fishing but for some reason I wasn't expecting them to be able to water flowers. So I think this is really cool even though it's not that special lol.


Thats awesome! Im getting so pumped for this game.


----------



## mikesjay (Nov 21, 2012)

For anyone who's played, when you choose the maps in the beginning of the game, are you able to see the villagers in each map?


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2012)

mikesjay said:


> For anyone who's played, when you choose the maps in the beginning of the game, are you able to see the villagers in each map?



no


on the villagers watering flowers i kinda like that,


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I may have found a new antelope, I didn't see him on the wiki at least anyways:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 22, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> I think I may have found a new antelope, I didn't see him on the wiki at least anyways:
> View attachment 2069



I'm pretty sure that's Yasao. He was an islander in Animal Forest e+. And it's a goat


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh you're right, I don't know why I thought it was an antelope.. o.o
I have Animal Forest e+, but never played it much, so I don't know a lot of the villagers in that game


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys know what I just noticed earlier? The flamingo was walking through the dirt, and it left different tracks than the average oval ones. So each animal type probably has their own dirt/sand path. Pretty cool!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> You guys know what I just noticed earlier? The flamingo was walking through the dirt, and it left different tracks than the average oval ones. So each animal type probably has their own dirt/sand path. Pretty cool!



That's a nice small touch


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

They should bring more GC/AFe+ villagers back *coughHORNSBYANDVALISEANDMEOWcough* but I don't think there'll be any more revealed :c


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

I still kinda like Jimmy but I didn't know he looked like this lol.
What I thought:

Reality:


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

omg wtf he looks stoned i knew i never liked him haha;;

saw this, thought it was interesting -







4gou - interesting name


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, its the 4th superhero after Kid Kat, Big Top, and Agent S. She's cool.

Looks like Champ is officially out of the game. Someone took a picture of the month of June with all of the villager birthdays on it. Champ is notably missing from June 6th. Darn you Porter! 

http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201211/21/17/c0050117_1158521.jpg

On a bright note, you can see some of the birthdays of some of the new villagers. ^.^


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

well there goes the myth of porter being champ lol


----------



## Villager Fan (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm still trying to look for scans or photos of the rest of the calendar pages, but I'm no good with searching for things in Japanese, and I can't communicate with anyone in Japanese (trust me, I've tried).


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor Champ  the only animal to get scrapped from the game. And does Saharah and other special characters have birthdays now?


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

no they are just in the header of the weekdays


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

That was my second guess.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 24, 2012)

Jake. said:


> omg wtf he looks stoned i knew i never liked him haha;;
> 
> saw this, thought it was interesting -
> 
> ...



wait what that gorilla is a GIRL?! Well it explains why she's wearing pink...


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 24, 2012)

Just looked through all the pages.
I *need* that unicorn in my town. You guys don't even know.
Or maybe you do.
I would also love to have a deer/antelope. They're all super adorable.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> Just looked through all the pages.
> I *need* that unicorn in my town. You guys don't even know.
> Or maybe you do.
> I would also love to have a deer/antelope. They're all super adorable.



Ugh, i know what you mean. I said this to my sister today.
She doesn't understand me..


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Ugh, i know what you mean. I said this to my sister today.
> She doesn't understand me..


 
Haha, that's alright.
My sister doesn't understand me sometimes either. She's not really into games unless they're the racing kind, lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

She's missing out.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> She's missing out.



I agree. But to each their own I suppose 

Also, I know he's not new but... this ostrich is adorable.
I want him <3


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> Just looked through all the pages.
> I *need* that unicorn in my town. You guys don't even know.
> Or maybe you do.
> I would also love to have a deer/antelope. They're all super adorable.



the only deer villager i really like is that reindeer thing in either Lin or Ko's town


----------



## Mz_D (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been playing this game for over a week now.

So far returning villagers I have in my town are Curly, Pate, Anchovy, Coco and Peewee

New villagers a snooty pig called Pretoni, a wiki said her English name might be Brittany.


A new Koala, new character type big sis, her name is Kyanbera, maybe to translate to Canberra.


A unicorn called Juri-, that I thought might be Julie but it's a boy... so Julian? He's a new smug type.


A tiny snooty hamster called Shanti- That might translate to Chantelle.


I love all the different size villagers, there's also more muscular and fat types as well as being tall and short.


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2012)

yay more unicorn <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the unicorn but hate that hamster.


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 25, 2012)

Unfortunately two of my favourite villagers have moved out already due to me time traveling... The animals that took their place aren't bad though. I got that new octopus that looks like pudding, and a gothic sheep. We've seen them already, but here's some screenshots I took:


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a feeling that the unicorn would be male, not that it makes any difference.
He will still be my neighbor (heh, neigh) one way or another.
It will be done.


----------



## Chinchilla (Nov 26, 2012)

I really hope Cleo, Tiara, Valise, Julia, Vanessa and Tarou are back.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 26, 2012)

Chinchilla said:


> I really hope Cleo, Tiara, Valise, Julia, Vanessa and Tarou are back.



I want Cleo and Tarou back too! But I think we have seen all or most of the gamecube villagers that are coming back.


----------



## Mint (Nov 26, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> Unfortunately two of my favourite villagers have moved out already due to me time traveling... The animals that took their place aren't bad though. I got that new octopus that looks like pudding, and a gothic sheep. We've seen them already, but here's some screenshots I took:
> 
> View attachment 2185
> 
> View attachment 2186



More sheep and octopi for you!
The gothic sheep looks interesting.

Nice to see a villager using a bench. Mine never sit on them. :/


----------



## Pelshko (Nov 26, 2012)

Mint said:


> More sheep and octopi for you!
> The gothic sheep looks interesting.
> 
> Nice to see a villager using a bench. Mine never sit on them. :/


I wasn't expecting to have any octopi living in my town. I think this is the first game I've actually had them in 
Yeah, I think some of the new villagers are pretty cool looking. 

That's a shame  I've only seen my bench used about 3 times, so I guess it's uncommon.

I love this cranky hamster guy! wish he had moved in instead of Octavian:


----------



## Toripocalypse (Nov 27, 2012)

Hamsuke is my favorite Villager in the history of the universe and I haven't even met him yet...does anyone happen to know what his personality is?  I've been dying to know! ;o;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 27, 2012)

Toripocalypse said:


> Hamsuke is my favorite Villager in the history of the universe and I haven't even met him yet...does anyone happen to know what his personality is?  I've been dying to know! ;o;



I am fairly positive that he is a Jock personality.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I am fairly positive that he is a Jock personality.



Awesome, thanks for telling me!  I thought so too.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a picture of that one lion neighbor that never had any good pictures. Now that I see his face for once...
I don't like him lol. He looks like he has a big milk mustache but that's probably his mouth lol.


----------



## Chinchilla (Nov 28, 2012)

Both of the new lions are just awful. That one is better than the orange one, though.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Nov 28, 2012)

I think Lionel would look fantastic if it wasn't for that mustache of his.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 29, 2012)

99.9% positive she is new and hasn't been posted up here yet.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I got a picture of that one lion neighbor that never had any good pictures. Now that I see his face for once...
> I don't like him lol. He looks like he has a big milk mustache but that's probably his mouth lol.
> View attachment 2197



Heh heh. This lion is so silly looking to me
with his swirly cheeks and his curly white moustache-mouth lookin' thing.
I'm not a fan of the choice of colors for him, but whatevvvvz


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> 99.9% positive she is new and hasn't been posted up here yet.
> View attachment 2208



Isn't that Rhonda?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 29, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> Heh heh. This lion is so silly looking to me
> with his swirly cheeks and his curly white moustache-mouth lookin' thing.
> I'm not a fan of the choice of colors for him, but whatevvvvz



He is silly looking lol



Thunderstruck said:


> Isn't that Rhonda?



No I don't think so. Rhonda has blue hair and it's kinda hard to tell but I believe this rhino has brown hair.


----------



## W-indfall (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> No I don't think so. Rhonda has blue hair and it's kinda hard to tell but I believe this rhino has brown hair.



sorry to say but that's defiantly Rhonda.
her hair does look odd tho...
pinkish even, but its just because of the angle


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 29, 2012)

Idk it might be Rhonda. But I hope it's not. There aren't many rhino villagers.
Anyways, I know this wolf has been posted before (I know because I'm the one who posted it) but I stumbled upon a cuter picture of him. I love him.


----------



## Mz_D (Nov 30, 2012)

The katakana says "Rikarudo", so that would translate to Ricardo. Cool name and lazy type looking wolf.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

Mz_D said:


> The katakana says "Rikarudo", so that would translate to Ricardo. Cool name and lazy type looking wolf.



That's a nice name :3


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 2, 2012)

I had a weird dream last night about playing the game and talking to a reddish-orange (like the orange colour of a spinda: http://www.writers-network.com/pictures/spinda.jpg) dog villager that had a quiffy bun like hairstyle. I have a vague feeling that her name was Cinnamon....and there was some kind of joke about her hair looking more like a cinnamon bun instead of a regular hair bun.

I was convinced it was reality though, I was half prepared to go looking for her picture on the internet this morning.

Then I had another dream about a Rhino villager but I can't remember what it looked like or what gender it was.

I swear I have dreams about the most random and daft things.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

Think this guy is cute






remind me of the pig nose rabbit from the you're beautiful anime <3


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 3, 2012)

This blue antelope was camping in my town today. He looks cool.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Think this guy is cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's kinda cute  but idk. Something about her face bothers me.



Pelshko said:


> This blue antelope was camping in my town today. He looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 2251



He is so cute! Completely random but it would be cool if the male deer/antelope/whatever they are had Santa's reindeer's names.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, this is something I've been meaning to ask...does anyone know if any previous villagers got their personalities changed?  I know they added two new ones (Smug and Big Sister) but with the way things are looking now there will be very few villagers with those two personalities.

I would be fine with them not changing previous villagers and fine if they did, but I'm just curious. :O


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 3, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Isn't that Rhonda?


I have Rhonda in my ACWW town currently, and can confirm that IS Rhonda. Looks exactly like her.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

Toripocalypse said:


> Oh, this is something I've been meaning to ask...does anyone know if any previous villagers got their personalities changed?  I know they added two new ones (Smug and Big Sister) but with the way things are looking now there will be very few villagers with those two personalities.
> 
> I would be fine with them not changing previous villagers and fine if they did, but I'm just curious. :O



I don't know. I hope not though. That's a big change in my opinion. I couldn't handle it XD Btw, I been waiting for the personalities to be announced. Seems that you know. Can you describe them to me?


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 3, 2012)

I can describe the "big sis" really as halfway between peppy and snooty. They like fashion and things like that but are much more caring and will be the first to give you medicine for any bee stings. They also seem a bit more easy going as well so they get on well with the lazy types. They sometimes do a funky spin when talking about something they like.

The Smug character is awesome! He is so full of himself. The Unicorn Juri, or Julian if you want, will say how awesome he is on many occasions. They get on well with the snooty type and I think they're just as mean sometimes. He has a cool sparkle animation when he's going "Damn Straight" or darn tooting if you're my Mum.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 3, 2012)

I really don't want to see/know about any of the new villagers, but can someone tell me if Bones (the dog) from WW is back in New Leaf? I was so sad when he left my town, and even though we were bffs he didn't give me his picture xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

Mz_D said:


> I can describe the "big sis" really as halfway between peppy and snooty. They like fashion and things like that but are much more caring and will be the first to give you medicine for any bee stings. They also seem a bit more easy going as well so they get on well with the lazy types. They sometimes do a funky spin when talking about something they like.
> 
> The Smug character is awesome! He is so full of himself. The Unicorn Juri, or Julian if you want, will say how awesome he is on many occasions. They get on well with the snooty type and I think they're just as mean sometimes. He has a cool sparkle animation when he's going "Damn Straight" or darn tooting if you're my Mum.



Big sis sounds boring. I like the sound of smug lol



Treasu(red) said:


> I really don't want to see/know about any of the new villagers, but can someone tell me if Bones (the dog) from WW is back in New Leaf? I was so sad when he left my town, and even though we were bffs he didn't give me his picture xD



We are pretty sure everyone is returning from WW and CF, except for Champ. If I find a pic of him, I'll upload it here.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 4, 2012)

I really like the sound of "big sis" chars. I remember Melba (the koala) was in my town when I first arrived in Wild World, and she was kind about everything and got along with everyone. Not sure what personality she was but she just seemed to be a good friend.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, jock characters that always talked about how they hate things or were working out were super boring to me. You have muscles. Good for you. Go sweat somewhere else. Yet somehow they always stayed and never moved away...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Has anybody seen better pictures for these villagers? I need to see better ones so i can decide if they are cute/cool enough to be on my fav list.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 5, 2012)

There might be better pictures, but here are some front views:










Not sure on the hamster.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Omg that cat haha! Thanks :3


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Personally I love to talk the most to the animals with the - I dont know the official names - but the guys who eat a lot and the girls who are hyper and fail often at things (like diets).

- Why do you peeps like certain characters actually?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Blueyoshi said:


> Personally I love to talk the most to the animals with the - I dont know the official names - but the guys who eat a lot and the girls who are hyper and fail often at things (like diets).
> 
> - Why do you peeps like certain characters actually?



The guys who eat a lot are the Lazy personality.
The hyper girls are Peppy the personality.
There's also Snooty- Preppy
Jock- title explains it all
Cranky- title explains it all too
Normal - Boring

And then there's the two new ones Big Sister and Smug. Big sister is kinda like a very caring fashion girl, basically. Just sounds like Peppy to me. And Smug is a guys who are full of themselves. I am excited for this one.

I don't have a favorite personality. I just like Villagers because they cool/cute and they are fun to interact with and they say funny things sometimes.


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 5, 2012)

The Japanese name for normal is traditional, which makes more sense. They are the nicest. I really like the new character of smug and the big sis is great but might be a bit boring for some people.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> The guys who eat a lot are the Lazy personality.
> The hyper girls are Peppy the personality.
> There's also Snooty- Preppy
> Jock- title explains it all
> ...



Ah, interesting - I didnt know about these two new ones - thanks for the info.
Im quite curious how the smug type will be....


----------



## Toripocalypse (Dec 5, 2012)

My favorite Villager type is Cranky at the moment, but I think all the personalities have their merits!  I know once New Leaf gets over here Smug is going to be my new favorite personality, though.  They're going to be hilarious!


----------



## Toeto (Dec 5, 2012)

Is kiki in this version?


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Toeto said:


> Is kiki in this version?



I -believe- I've seen a screenshot with her on it.

Edit:
According to random animal crossing wiki's she appears in New Leaf, too.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 5, 2012)

Blueyoshi said:


> - Why do you peeps like certain characters actually?



Well of the six I'm familiar with I would rank them:

1. Cranky 
2. Lazy
3. Peppy
4. Jock
5. Normal 
6. Snooty 

I know each personality is the same regardless of the villager but sometimes it really does seem like there are nice snooties and mean snooties for example.

I don't really dislike any personality but at the same time I don't really love one in particular either. It's usually the villagers themselves that I care about, and their personalities vary quite a bit.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 5, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> There might be better pictures, but here are some front views:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that cat is creepy. I can't help but be reminded of Klungo from Banjo-Kazooie. For those of you who haven't played that wondrous game, this is Klungo:






Oh, and my favorite two villager personalities are Lazy and Cranky. I always get oddly close with the Cranky villagers, lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Wow, that cat is creepy. I can't help but be reminded of Klungo from Banjo-Kazooie. For those of you who haven't played that wondrous game, this is Klungo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, I thought that thing was a new villager for a minute haha XD


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 6, 2012)

I think some animals vary within the personality, like some normals are really cool to talk to (i.e. Kiki) whereas some of them are really really boring. Like Midge. 

And I love that cat! She's a new big sister type. (yes. It's a girl O.O)


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Dec 6, 2012)

Wasn't there a new Flirtatious personality...?

My top 10 favorite villagers from CF and WW:
1. Moe - Lazy
2. Mint - Snooty
3. Winnie - Peppy
4. Jitters - Jock
5. Deena - Normal
6. Pecan - Snooty
7. Pate - Peppy
8. Butch - Cranky
9. Victoria - Peppy
10. Maple - Normal

I don't like Wolfgang but he always seems to end up in my towns lol. I really dislike Tipper; Idk why, I just do. She's my least favorite villager.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 8, 2012)

I heard somewhere that there was going to be a 'flirty' personality but they must have changed it :S

Anyway, mine are-

1. Kitt - Normal
2. Cyrano - Cranky
3. Purrl - Snooty
4. Cookie - Peppy
5. Punchy - Lazy
6. Mint - Snooty
7. Butch - Cranky
8. Kiki - Normal
9. Filbert - Lazy
10. Bob - Lazy

I have 4/10 of these in my town right now. I'm just happy that I have four cats. I like cats. (Sadly, one of them is Tabby and another is Stinky. .-.)
I just like any personality that isn't Jock, to be honest.

I really hope that new white squirrel is a cranky. He looks awesome.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 8, 2012)

Just saw the face of that brown cat on a list of new villagers.

I am so disappointed. I was hoping for a new, cute cat after the one with the clown-face made me feel a little bummed out for new cute cats. And then... that. Rrrg.


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 8, 2012)

That new cat's name is Choi and she takes the crown as the ugliest so far.

I got my campsite made and I have seen Mallory.


Also a few days later I saw this bear...




His Japanese name is Chow Yan. (Katakana spelt "chouyan") He's huge and is a grumpy type.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay I heard from someone there's a link to a website that someone's compiling images by species of all the ACNL chars. Can someone help me find that link? 

Also +1,000 for new Unicorn character seen on Bit Block <3


----------



## Suchan (Dec 10, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> Okay I heard from someone there's a link to a website that someone's compiling images by species of all the ACNL chars. Can someone help me find that link?
> 
> Also +1,000 for new Unicorn character seen on Bit Block <3




ditto


----------



## thenewtoday (Dec 10, 2012)

http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Category:Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf_characters


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 10, 2012)

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers

This might be what you were talking about. I just counted all the villagers. I may have messed up but I counted 332


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah, even though it's a wiki the wikispaces is more useful; 
anyway, been wanting to do this for a while. just going through the wiki spaces these are my favorite new villagers



Spoiler


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 10, 2012)

I use that wiki a lot to check the different animals and to see if someone's translated the name yet.

There's actually two types of deer. The adult deer and baby deer, Fawn. It's listed separately on the Japanese wiki.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 10, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> This might be what you were talking about. I just counted all the villagers. I may have messed up but I counted 332



Bingo! Thanks a lot


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 10, 2012)

Awh darn. I was hoping there was more than one unicorn. I'm happy with the way it is though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> Awh darn. I was hoping there was more than one unicorn. I'm happy with the way it is though.



not being rude (this sounds rude but it isn't meant to be)

but aren't unicorns mythical?
if they out two then it'd not be as special


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 11, 2012)

Jake. said:


> not being rude (this sounds rude but it isn't meant to be)
> 
> but aren't unicorns mythical?
> if they out two then it'd not be as special



I wouldn't consider a unicorn any more mythical than talking deer or hamsters 
And I really am happy there's only one
It makes it extra special
Which is what I'm guessing your point is


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 11, 2012)

This is Agnes, the new pig who's a big sister type.

The next day I saw the bird Midge.



Her Japanese name is Uzumaki.


----------



## Mint (Dec 11, 2012)

I noticed on that wiki that some names are missing. I'm posting this here because some of the pictures of the villagers were taken from pictures I posted on TBT.  They should see this if I put this list here.






 - Thomson






 - Kanroku






 - Fukuko






 - Osai


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 12, 2012)

So do we know every new villager in this game now? There's none we haven't seen yet? I was kinda hoping there would be more new cats, but I suppose there's a lot of cat villagers already.

I love the new unicorn!  he moved into my town not long ago.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a better picture of this monkey?


@Pelshko I think we have seen everybody. Despite the huge number of villagers, it didn't take very long to discover them all.


----------



## Zen (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Does anyone have a better picture of this monkey?
> View attachment 2328
> @Pelshko I think we have seen everybody. Despite the huge number of villagers, it didn't take very long to discover them all.



i do. but mostly his profile. it's a picture in my calendar/planner. on 11/21.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 12, 2012)

You should post it.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 12, 2012)

I got a better pic of the new rabbit villager, Mimiyi.



This duck is really cute. :


----------



## Toripocalypse (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh man, I would totally love to see scans of all of the Villager renders on that calendar *w* I'm really interested in seeing if any of the new Villagers share my birthday, too.  None ever did.

That new brown duck is too cute, wow.


----------



## Zen (Dec 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> You should post it.



Sure. here you go


----------



## dexterminate88 (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL that monkey reminds me of chuckie finster in that picture! He's cute though.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope I get that cute duck in my town.;_;


----------



## Zen (Dec 13, 2012)

Toripocalypse said:


> Oh man, I would totally love to see scans of all of the Villager renders on that calendar *w* I'm really interested in seeing if any of the new Villagers share my birthday, too.  None ever did.
> 
> That new brown duck is too cute, wow.



April 13th right?

Unfortunately, no villagers have a birthday on that day


----------



## Toripocalypse (Dec 13, 2012)

Zen said:


> April 13th right?
> 
> Unfortunately, no villagers have a birthday on that day



Aww, oh well.  Thanks for letting me know.  Still interested in seeing scans of that calendar if only to see what the Villagers look like in their renders.


----------



## BlueBear (Dec 13, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Idk it might be Rhonda. But I hope it's not. There aren't many rhino villagers.
> Anyways, I know this wolf has been posted before (I know because I'm the one who posted it) but I stumbled upon a cuter picture of him. I love him.
> View attachment 2210



N'awwww, so cute! 
There's so many adorable additions in this game!
I seriously want the deer and that wolf ^^


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Dec 13, 2012)

Are there any villagers with a birthday on March 13? I know there aren't in CF.


----------



## Zen (Dec 14, 2012)

Aryn Swifteye said:


> Are there any villagers with a birthday on March 13? I know there aren't in CF.



Unfortunately, none. 3/12 has Uzumaki (bird) and 3/14 has Maasa (rabbit).


----------



## Octavia (Dec 14, 2012)

Antonio the anteater is quite the mancake.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 14, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Antonio the anteater is quite the mancake.



Which Antonio? Regular Antonio or Japan Antonio (new anteater)?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 14, 2012)

Any villagers w/ May 25 bday?


----------



## Octavia (Dec 14, 2012)

cr0ssinginpenderia said:


> Which Antonio? Regular Antonio or Japan Antonio (new anteater)?



The Japanese one.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess since were figuring out birthdays now, does anybody know if a villager has a birthday on May 5th?

ALSO; this is from Josh from the Bitblock's Tumblr, I think. This sheep is apparently has a burger head and french fry fur/wool. I now like her lol.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Dec 14, 2012)

That sheep's super cool looking! :O I think (s)he looks like a pinata, how awesome~


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 15, 2012)

Octavia- I see what you mean. He looks like Michael Jackson. 

Treasu(red)- Derwin's birthday is May 25th. c:

And that sheep is awesome.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 17, 2012)

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers

On that page, it says a bunny named O'Hare is returning in New Leaf. Can somebody prove it please?


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

http://nookipedia.com/wiki/O'Hare ^^^


----------



## Mint (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> On that page, it says a bunny named O'Hare is returning in New Leaf. Can somebody prove it please?



I've seen him in a few dream towns. He is definitely back (I have no pictures of him in a town though).


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 17, 2012)

Mz_D said:


> ...Also a few days later I saw this bear:
> 
> View attachment 2306
> View attachment 2307
> ...


His English name is Chow, he was in my Gamecube town at one point.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> On that page, it says a bunny named O'Hare is returning in New Leaf. Can somebody prove it please?





Sora said:


> http://nookipedia.com/wiki/O'Hare ^^^


Well, I wouldn't trust it. We have been getting some accounts that just randomly add villagers to being in New Leaf...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 18, 2012)

Mint said:


> I've seen him in a few dream towns. He is definitely back (I have no pictures of him in a town though).



I'll take your word for it


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I'll take your word for it



I saw O'Hare in a google images picture a while ago.

Although it wasn't a good picture I only saw the back of a bunny wearing a hat that looks like O'Hares. He was the same colour as O'Hare so I assume it's him. I haven't seen a proper clear picture of him.


----------



## Zen (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
> 
> On that page, it says a bunny named O'Hare is returning in New Leaf. Can somebody prove it please?



I know damn well he's in this game! O'Hare is Santos! I had him in my old town


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

I just noticed something about Okapu a new Horse villager:




I think he/she is based off a Zebroid: 



That's really cool, I was only reading about them the other day.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 18, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> I just noticed something about Okapu a new Horse villager:
> 
> View attachment 2365
> 
> ...



How cute :3


----------



## Mint (Dec 18, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> I just noticed something about Okapu a new Horse villager:
> 
> View attachment 2365
> 
> ...



I think that villager may be based off an Okapi.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

Mint said:


> I think that villager may be based off an Okapi.



They do seem like quite similar species though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 18, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> They do seem like quite similar species though.


But Okapu is basically Okapi, so I think he is meant to be an Okapi.


----------



## Mint (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I'll take your word for it



Found him in a dream town:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 19, 2012)

Mint said:


> Found him in a dream town:



Yay! Thankyou!


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 20, 2012)

Sparks is one of my favorite new villagers. I love how she looks.  


I also like Inotchi


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 20, 2012)

O'Hare was one of the villagers I was hoping to return.

Unfortunately there were many more I wanted to return that didn't. Oh Boris I miss you.  If they start making dlc villagers that would perfect the experience for me.

Also I'm not sure but I think Sparks might be male, at least that new blue one looks female but he's actually male. (Kane?)


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 20, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> O'Hare was one of the villagers I was hoping to return.
> 
> Unfortunately there were many more I wanted to return that didn't. Oh Boris I miss you.  If they start making dlc villagers that would perfect the experience for me.
> 
> Also I'm not sure but I think Sparks might be male, at least that new blue one looks female but he's actually male. (Kane?)


I'm the one who took those screenshots. I can tell by her voice that Sparks is a female.
I agree with you about Kane though, I thought he was a girl too at first.

Speaking of old villagers, I wish Admiral and Sven were back. I'm very happy about Bangle and Cobb returning, though!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 20, 2012)

Pelshko said:


> Sparks is one of my favorite new villagers. I love how she looks.
> View attachment 2374
> 
> I also like Inotchi
> View attachment 2375



Thanks for getting a better picture of that ostrich. I needed one. She/he is adorable. 


Dizzard said:


> O'Hare was one of the villagers I was hoping to return.
> 
> Unfortunately there were many more I wanted to return that didn't. Oh Boris I miss you.  If they start making dlc villagers that would perfect the experience for me.
> 
> Also I'm not sure but I think Sparks might be male, at least that new blue one looks female but he's actually male. (Kane?)



Ooo that's an interesting idea. That would be like what they did with the monkeys in Wild World. I just would hope you would have access to the DLC Villagers forever so they don't die out. If that makes sense...


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm kinda annoyed that there's only one male ostrich....especially when Sprocket was such an obvious choice for a returning villager. 

Also does anyone wonder why there are no female lion villagers?

Another thing that annoys me is how few Rhinos there are....plus there's only one male Rhino.

Sometimes I wonder how they decide on these things.


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 21, 2012)

There are two male ostriches actually, but 5 female ones.


----------



## Zen (Dec 21, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> There are two male ostriches actually, but 5 female ones.



Also 5 cow villagers. To be fair they're all bulls and men. xD


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 21, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> There are two male ostriches actually, but 5 female ones.



I know Kane....who's the other male ostrich? :S

The other 6 all look female.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope Vladimir is back - probably my favorite villager due to the fact he has the same birthday as me and he's awesome.

I'd like to see Kitt the squirrel return from Animal Crossing E+, he looks kawaii ;3


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 21, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I hope Vladimir is back - probably my favorite villager due to the fact he has the same birthday as me and he's awesome.
> 
> I'd like to see Kitt the squirrel return from Animal Crossing E+, he looks kawaii ;3



According to wikispaces, Vladimir is back. http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers

I think at this point the wikispaces site is very reliable. I think they have all of them now.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

Yay. Oh and it's good to see Agent S is returning - I love her too.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, everybody from City Folk is returning in New Leaf with the exception of Champ.


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm glad every villager in the game is getting updated art. City Folk really neglected the villagers in the game and all we got was in-game screenshots of the villagers that were cut and pasted into strategy guides. There are 333 Villagers total confirmed via strategy guide pictures. My list only has 332, so I am missing one, but I can't figure out which one.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Just to let everyone know, everybody from City Folk is returning in New Leaf with the exception of Champ.


This makes me believe the rumor that Champ is Porter.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> I'm glad every villager in the game is getting updated art. City Folk really neglected the villagers in the game and all we got was in-game screenshots of the villagers that were cut and pasted into strategy guides. There are 333 Villagers total confirmed via strategy guide pictures. My list only has 332, so I am missing one, but I can't figure out which one.



Weren't you making collage of the villagers?



Pelshko said:


> This makes me believe the rumor that Champ is Porter.



They should have just made them twinsies. I'll miss him.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 21, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I hope Vladimir is back - probably my favorite villager due to the fact he has the same birthday as me and he's awesome.
> 
> I'd like to see Kitt the squirrel return from Animal Crossing E+, he looks kawaii ;3



I agree with this entirely. Kit the squirrel is fabulous.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

cr0ssinginpenderia said:


> I agree with this entirely. Kit the squirrel is fabulous.



I agree Kit is fabulous. But I don't think he will be returning. There is already a kangaroo named Kitt and a cat named Kitty. Plus, i think we have discovered everybody in this game already.


----------



## Villager Fan (Dec 22, 2012)

HERE is a picture of the other male ostrich.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 22, 2012)

I like him. I think he'll be a cranky.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 22, 2012)

Poor Kit ;.;. It'd be brilliant to see every single character return, but obviously then that would mean for translating for Nintendo .


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 22, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> HERE is a picture of the other male ostrich.



That's not the other male ostrich, that's the one I was thinking about. He's called Kane.

Who's the other male ostrich?



Villager Fan said:


> I'm glad every villager in the game is getting updated art. City Folk really neglected the villagers in the game and all we got was in-game screenshots of the villagers that were cut and pasted into strategy guides. There are 333 Villagers total confirmed via strategy guide pictures. My list only has 332, so I am missing one, but I can't figure out which one.



I actually counted the wikispaces list of villagers and I got 333 villagers. So the one you're missing must be there.

I still have hope that they might add dlc villagers at a later date. Maybe they will wait until the game is released everywhere. I think the 3ds is certainly capable of receiving such updates.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2012)

Dizzard said:


> That's not the other male ostrich, that's the one I was thinking about. He's called Kane.
> 
> Who's the other male ostrich?
> 
> ...



Tokio is the other male ostrich; http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tokio

ohh DLC villagers, that'd be cool


----------



## Mint (Dec 22, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I hope Vladimir is back - probably my favorite villager due to the fact he has the same birthday as me and he's awesome.
> 
> I'd like to see Kitt the squirrel return from Animal Crossing E+, he looks kawaii ;3



Vladimir is back. I have him in my town.


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 22, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Tokio is the other male ostrich; http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tokio
> 
> ohh DLC villagers, that'd be cool



Wow I'm surprised at that, I was certain Tokio was a female....

In regards to Kit the squirrel, name changes have happened before. The same could easily happen with Kit.


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

I would not like the idea of DLC villagers. If they were bomb cool, everyone would have them in their town.

Plus, most people would probably have 10 villagers by then..?


----------



## Dizzard (Dec 22, 2012)

Christian said:


> Plus, most people would probably have 10 villagers by then..?



From what I can tell from various blogs and videos, villagers offer to move out fairly frequently in this game. It's not like you have 10 villagers and then no other villagers will be living in your town after that.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to make a campsite ASAP, so that hopefully I can get some coveted villagers in there to invite to my town.


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 26, 2012)

This new ostrich moved into my town today. I hadn't seen a good pic of her before. She's cute


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you guys going to let villagers sift through your town as you please?

I think, unless I get some of the few villagers that I really like, or if I make special bonds with one or another, I will let them go through my town.

I don't want to start memorizing what the villagers say and then talking to them is a complete bore.


----------



## Zen (Dec 29, 2012)

Odd thing happened in my town yesterday; I don't remember it happening in WW.

A neighbor stopped by my house to play/check it out. I had made no appointments that day as I had just started. He didn't follow me through the rooms and left after commenting on my things.

In all fairness, I do it to their houses, too. Just had never seen them do it to my house xD

It was...refreshing


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone made a full list of all confirmed villagers, yet? I want to know if there's more than just 2 male kangaroos...


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2012)

Mortimer said:


> Has anyone made a full list of all confirmed villagers, yet? I want to know if there's more than just 2 male kangaroos...



there are 7 kangaroos 2 of which are males


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha, male kangaroos. Awesome


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 29, 2012)

Skitty said:


> Haha, male kangaroos. Awesome



Only 2 though, and they're both blue...

why did they have to be blue...


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Gender conventions, I guess


----------



## Pelshko (Jan 1, 2013)

Zen said:


> Odd thing happened in my town yesterday; I don't remember it happening in WW.
> 
> A neighbor stopped by my house to play/check it out. I had made no appointments that day as I had just started. He didn't follow me through the rooms and left after commenting on my things.
> 
> ...



This has happened for me too, but Moe is the only one that seems to do it. I'm good friends with most of my villagers, so perhaps only one can randomly visit?


Does anyone have a good screenshot of the bunny seen here?


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2013)

Pelshko said:


> This has happened for me too, but Moe is the only one that seems to do it. I'm good friends with most of my villagers, so perhaps only one can randomly visit?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good screenshot of the bunny seen here?

















His name is Amamin


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 1, 2013)

That bunny has a weird mouth.


----------



## Pelshko (Jan 1, 2013)

Jake. said:


> His name is Amamin



Thank you!  He looks a bit different than I first thought. Those teeth.. o.o
Kinda reminds me of P?suke:


----------



## Kip (Jan 1, 2013)

This must have been posted already, but if it hasn't then http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 1, 2013)

Kip said:


> This must have been posted already, but if it hasn't then http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers



Lol yah. This has been posted a 1000 times and not just in this thread.


----------



## Skitty (Jan 2, 2013)

That blue rabbit has the best mouth.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 2, 2013)

My new 10th villager is Charmy who's now a big sis type. Her body is huge now compared to her old type.



New sheep Claus, smug type.


New bear Kumaros, smug type. (I guarantee that his name will change in the English version.)

I think he's like an Ancient Roman or a Gladiator or something like that.

Is this Elmer? His Japanese name is Saber.


I think this is Nibbles. Japanese name is Garigari which means crunchy.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

That's making me nervous that they changed Charmy's personality. Even though she hasn't been seen since Gamecube. Idk it just bothers me. I wonder if they changed anyone else. They probably did to have an equal balance on personalities.


----------



## Cherrypie (Jan 2, 2013)

Can someone post a list of known personalities please? :O


----------



## Villager Fan (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't even think Charmy made it to the GC games in America, so a good majority of people never really got to have her in their town. Wasn't she a e+ exclusive or something?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

Villager Fan said:


> I don't even think Charmy made it to the GC games in America, so a good majority of people never really got to have her in their town. Wasn't she a e+ exclusive or something?



Oh. Yes, your right.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 3, 2013)

Charmy is not the only bear that had a character change there's also Rachel which was also an e+ exclusive character but she came back in other games.




Honestly Big Sis and Peppy are so similar I don't think anyone will notice her character change.

I like playing the hide and seek game on the island, you get to find heaps of new or old villagers. I sort of wish I knew all the different names from Japanese to English and vice versa as it would make this easier to post who I've found. I can read the Japanese wiki and which is what character type but it never tells me the English name or if they've been in the game before.


Peaches

Hyouta

Cassandra


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a good picture of the blue deer, or know his/her name??


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 3, 2013)

Not the best picture. Idk his name.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 3, 2013)

I read through the Japanese wiki and his name is Takeru and is a jock personality.


----------



## mattc9132 (Jan 3, 2013)

Whats the link to the Japanese Wiki? I'd like to see Japanese names and personalities.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 3, 2013)

Japanese wiki villagers list

Here it is, sorry there's no English version. The google translation will probably not work for a lot of it.

The top lists the villagers by animals, so quick link to each animal villager table.

Then it lists their name, gender, birthday, personality etc...


----------



## Dizzard (Jan 4, 2013)

It's very interesting, just a shame they don't bother putting pictures beside the text.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 19, 2013)

^The Japanese wiki is made for easy view from mobiles so there is hardly any photos in a lot of their sites.

Marilyn moved into my town yesterday. She's a pink tiger with purple stripes and a snooty type.


I think I'll get a picture of her later when she's unpacked all her things.

Interestedly as her introduction she mentions her former town. (I think one of my villagers who recently moved in mentioned their former Mayor too!)

I'm not sure if this has transferred over from a street meet or if it was over the internet.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 20, 2013)

Clueless here - what's the defining characteristic of the "big sis" type?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

Tenyu said:


> Clueless here - what's the defining characteristic of the "big sis" type?



From what I recall it's basically a girl who really cares a lot. I can't remember. Somebody will come along and answer this better then I could. I think it's like a mix of normal/peppy.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope I get Gladys </3


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the big sis is more like a snooty than a normal type. I have two in my town and they seem to form friendly rivalries with the snooty types.

The way they talk is with a very strong Osaka accent which in English usually gets translated into Southern Gal style talk. I suspect a lot that they will be turned into Southern Belles.

Interestedly the lazy type really seem to like these girls and in my village Anchovy has formed a big crush on Charmy. The big sis type is actually the last to get up, they get up at 11am!


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

The big sis type sounds underwhelming. Which is a shame, since the males got a really interesting new personality. But then again, I haven't met the big sis type, so they could end up being my favorites.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> The big sis type sounds underwhelming. Which is a shame, since the males got a really interesting new personality. But then again, I haven't met the big sis type, so they could end up being my favorites.



What's the new male personality?


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What's the new male personality?



Smug/romantic. He believes he's better than everyone else, but still manages to be polite. He speaks in a very sophisticated manner.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 20, 2013)

I, for one, am not particularly excited about the "smug" type. On the contrary, a Southern belle type would really be the bee's knees.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 20, 2013)

It's not confirmed that they'll be turned into Southern Belles it's just my assumption from the way they talk. It's almost like the Snooty are New York girls and the Big Sis are Californian girls. They are a lot more relaxed than the uptight snooty. So Nintendo could go a few ways with the girls to get that across. Personally I hope they give them a Southern accent so it spices them up more in the translated version as I do find them a bit boring myself.

The smug type is hilarious. If you play as a girl character they will flirt with you slightly and tell them that in the whole village they would be the best match for you. I caught a flea once off my unicorn Juri and he turned round and told me "Whoa a flea! Guess I should go for that shower after all! Ha, Ha." He was completely unfazed by it.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 20, 2013)

My beef with the "smug" type is that after having been shown a barrage of new, mustachioed villagers in sweater vests, I feel like the concept has already gotten stale. None of the other personality types manage to look so much like caricatures.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2013)

You know what I find very interesting about villagers? Even though there are the personality groups, everybody still has their own favorite villager, even though they are essentially carbon copies of each other.

I'm not saying anything bad about this, just so ya'll know. I just think it's interesting.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You know what I find very interesting about villagers? Even though there are the personality groups, everybody still has their own favorite villager, even though they are essentially carbon copies of each other.
> 
> I'm not saying anything bad about this, just so ya'll know. I just think it's interesting.



Don't forget about how everyone has their own favorite animals. And then we judge them by appearance. And some people judge by experiences they had with them. Like I freakin hate Pierce not because he's ugly but because I spent 2000 bells on him for some stupid lamp and then he gives me a cardboard box. He's my enemy.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Don't forget about how everyone has their own favorite animals. And then we judge them by appearance. And some people judge by experiences they had with them. Like I freakin hate Pierce not because he's ugly but because I spent 2000 bells on him for some stupid lamp and then he gives me a cardboard box. He's my enemy.



Exactly! I didn't hate Kody at first. Until he followed me to every, single, one of my towns and every time he moved there, he wouldn't leave. I'm not even fond of the jock personality.

But on the inverse, even though I've encountered a ton of normal villagers, Marina is my favorite because she befriended me really fast, and octupi are pretty rare so she feels unique to me.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 20, 2013)

I think your favorite villager can say a lot about you. I think typically, your favorites going to reflect a lot about your own personality and style. Even though each villager has it's own set personality types, it's their appearances and own unique decorating styles that bring them to life.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Exactly! I didn't hate Kody at first. Until he followed me to every, single, one of my towns and every time he moved there, he wouldn't leave. I'm not even fond of the jock personality.
> 
> But on the inverse, even though I've encountered a ton of normal villagers, Marina is my favorite because she befriended me really fast, and octupi are pretty rare so she feels unique to me.



Lol, I made Kody gay. So I love him.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 21, 2013)

Same story here, Juicebox - Marina and I go way back. She moved in on my second day of playing ACWW, and since all my original three villagers moved away, she's not only my closest friend in WW but my oldest friend, too.

Conversely, there have been villagers that I've held really irrational grudges against. One of my least favorite villagers in ACGC was Cupcake (a snooty purple cub who hasn't made it into any more recent games). I don't really recall why I loathed her so much, but I refused to speak to her for years. Of course, she's still there and I've given up. I treat her just the same as all the other villagers now, but I still have a lingering feeling of distrust toward her, kind of analogous to the feeling you might have toward someone you've just made up with after a vicious argument.

While Cupcake didn't budge, Pudge, on the other hand, picked up and left after a few years of torment at the hands of my brother and I. Looking back, I guess I really had it in for the cubs.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2013)

I mean, I do the same thing. I hate the wolves because they all seem like total douches to me. Gwen and Buck are my two favorites because they were my first two WW villagers. I don't remember the other, though it might have been Ruby.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 21, 2013)

I've actually had villagers that I hated, but ended up loving as well. The one that comes to mind is Twiggy for me, because I didn't like her. Even though I usually love the Peppy villagers, for whatever reason, whenever I talked to her specifically she would say the rudest things the peppy's could say.

But when she moved out, I really missed her. It's weird how attached we get to these imaginary animals. It kind of reminds me of my toys when I was a kid.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 21, 2013)

I loved Margie the Elephant  She was so sweet and adorable! I also like all the bird characters a lot! Hopefully I'll get "Mascaras" in the NL version. I also saw a peacock while watching "wiifolderjosh" on youtube. I loved the look of it


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I loved Margie the Elephant  She was so sweet and adorable! I also like all the bird characters a lot! Hopefully I'll get "Mascaras" in the NL version. I also saw a peacock while watching "wiifolderjosh" on youtube. I loved the look of it



Who is Mascaras? And the peacock is probably Pave. He was in CF. He's not a resident.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 21, 2013)

Mascaras is an apparent new bird character for New Leaf

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Mascaras


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 23, 2013)

The thing with Animal Crossing is even though all the characters are just repeating the same type they have different appearances and objects in their home so you make up different stories about them. As you play the game the story just progresses and one villager having more pit-traps around them than any other, well the stories happen. I love getting caught up in the gossip of who is suppose to be dating who.


I got a better picture of Marilyn.

She's got some cool heart pattern for her stripes.

I also met a new Smug type who is definitely not moustache macho type. More of a pretty boy.

Anthony has blond hair and tail, with big beautiful blue eyes. (So Anthony and Cleo pairings is a must find! I'd love to see the two of them in my village.)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Mz_D said:


> The thing with Animal Crossing is even though all the characters are just repeating the same type they have different appearances and objects in their home so you *make up different stories about them*. As you play the game the story just progresses and one villager having more pit-traps around them than any other, well the stories happen. I love getting caught up in the gossip of who is suppose to be dating who.
> 
> View attachment 2617
> I got a better picture of Marilyn.
> ...



I sometimes right bio's for my villagers.
#Nolife

Also, I don't think Cleo is in this game :/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I loved Margie the Elephant  She was so sweet and adorable! I also like all the bird characters a lot! Hopefully I'll get "Mascaras" in the NL version. I also saw a peacock while watching "wiifolderjosh" on youtube. I loved the look of it



I loved Margie! She was one of the few villagers who I remember where her house was.



Juicebox said:


> I've actually had villagers that I hated, but ended up loving as well. The one that comes to mind is Twiggy for me, because I didn't like her. Even though I usually love the Peppy villagers, for whatever reason, whenever I talked to her specifically she would say the rudest things the peppy's could say.
> 
> But when she moved out, I really missed her. It's weird how attached we get to these imaginary animals. It kind of reminds me of my toys when I was a kid.



It does. It's one of the reasons I love Animal Crossing.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> And the peacock is probably Pave. He was in CF. He's not a resident.



Perhaps Bambi's thinking of Sparks, who looks like a peacock but is really an ostrich.


----------



## Mz_D (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a new camper yesterday, the smug character Beard.





He does look like he's stepped out of a Bear version of Victoria London.


----------

